# it's baby time!!!



## Notaskinnychef (May 27, 2013)

So after my wife was induced Thursday morning, and 4 more attempts since then (sadly with no progress) we finally got the green light for a csection tonight. Won't be long now till our first child, Sienna, is born. Been a long weekend, time for our new addition to arrive. 

Rich


----------



## chinacats (May 27, 2013)

Congrats Rich, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## azchef (May 27, 2013)

Want to wish you and your family a early Congrats


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 28, 2013)

Early congrats Rich!
C-sections are the way to go! 
Can't wait to see some pics of the baby.


----------



## sachem allison (May 28, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## kalaeb (May 28, 2013)

Good luck my friend.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 28, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## echerub (May 28, 2013)

Congrats and I hope everything went smoothly!


----------



## Lefty (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations! We'll see you in 3 months....


----------



## Mike9 (May 28, 2013)

Congrats on the baby - now get some sleep while you still can.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 28, 2013)

Congrats! Enjoy the ride! And not to get too personal, but c-sections have a lot of benefits. As my wife puts I it, "it keeps everything 'tight' down there". I laughed so hard when she told me that! Just thought I'd share the humor! (Hopefully this offends nobody, just thought it hilarious...)


----------



## ejd53 (May 28, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Congrats! Enjoy the ride! And not to get too personal, but c-sections have a lot of benefits. As my wife puts I it, "it keeps everything 'tight' down there". I laughed so hard when she told me that! Just thought I'd share the humor! (Hopefully this offends nobody, just thought it hilarious...)



No offense here. It's the truth. My wife has delivered over 5000 babies (not sure of the ratio of c-sections) over the years and will tell you the same thing.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 28, 2013)

Our 1st child was a "natural" birth. If that's what you call 17 hours of labor and 3 attempts(last one successful) with the vacuum-suction thingy. So terrible for my wife. 
2nd child: C-section. Scheduled, little trauma. That's the way to go!

Oh and Ed, you have 5000 kids? You've been gettin' busy my friend! That's like Wilt Chamberlain status!

Ok sorry for jacking the thread!
:threadjacked:


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 28, 2013)

Congrats Rich. C-section is definitely the way to go and if you aren't too squirmish, it is pretty cool to watch the Dr pull the little one out. I didn't think I wanted to but once he got started, I had to watch, absolutely amazing. Welcome to the world of little sleep.


----------



## Dream Burls (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations dad.


----------



## WildBoar (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mr drinky (May 28, 2013)

Congrats and good luck. Kids are awesome. 

k.


----------



## HHH Knives (May 28, 2013)

VERY EXCITING! Congrats.. and enjoy the ride!!! Kids are AWESOME. I just looked up and seen K said the same thing. I almost deleted mine ans thought.. Naaa, its worth saying twice!! 

Blessing to you and yours
Randy


----------



## Crothcipt (May 28, 2013)

Congratz!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Rich


----------



## Miles (May 28, 2013)

Wonderful news. Congratulations to you and the missus!


----------



## Igasho (May 30, 2013)

such an awesome little girl she is!


----------



## Chuckles (May 30, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Mike Davis (May 30, 2013)

Woohoo Congratulations!! Welcome to the single biggest game changer in your life!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks all, been away from the site for a bit, such a shock I know. We just got home yesterday, on the 9th day after we got there lol.

Baby and wife are doing well, lotsa feedings and diapers, both also to be expected. Things are moving forward and I appreciate everyones kind words. Once i get my stuff together I will post a few pics, cheers


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 1, 2013)

Children ... The best toys I've ever had. Really started to bond when I started feeding them. Maybe homemade baby food in this little girls future?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jun 3, 2013)

i'd expect so, once my wife stops making it herself. Can't blame my baby tho, I've always loved my wifes boobs too


----------

